# bow press or bow vise



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Just get a portable press. It's going to help a lot with minor adjustments more than a vise. Both are inexpensive. You can probably get a portable press on here for 25-30$


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TriBry said:


> new to archery, but would like the ability to make minor adjustments on the bow if needed.
> will a bow vise be sufficient for most adjustments or will i need a press??


Bow vise makes zero adjustments. Vise only holds your bow. 
Bow press is needed to make adjustments to the bowstring, to the cables. Get bow press first.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

A bow vise holds the bow while you install accessories, tie in peeps, d-loops etc...A bow press allows you to make adjustments to the cables and string.... two totally different functions. You shoot a Prime, portable presses could be problematic and VERY slow. Bite the bullet and get a real press, the easier it is to make adjustments the more apt you are to learn and try different things to make your equipment perform better, plus you have to wait or depend on nobody else!


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

I've got a press I'll sell you for a good price. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a vise I never use, I install/tie peep ( I don't slide the peep in the string unless its compressed) and D loop in the press, I use a square to set rest height, get the press.


----------



## 4194bowhunter (Jan 2, 2020)

Depends what you are trying to do but my guess is you will want the press first. A vise only holds the bow.


----------



## Flatscapt (Mar 2, 2020)

It is a little pricey, but I would get both if you can. I have saved countless trips to the bow shop and really excelled at tuning bows since getting mine.


----------

